# Zfs upgrade when running zfs on root?



## donnex (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I've got a machine setup with zfs and FreeBSD. Now I've upgraded the system (freebsd-upgrade) and would like to upgrade my zpool and zfs versions to match the current version in FreeBSD 9. I'm running zfs on the whole system including my root volume and I'm using an usb stick to boot the machine. /boot is put in an usb stick.

Zpool seems to be able to upgrade on a running system but when I run zfs upgrade it can't unmount the filesystems since they are in use. What's the best way to solve this?

Is is possible to move all needed zfs + zpool commands and libs to the usbstick and boot single use mode on the stick and run the upgrade from there? Or should I try using the FreeBSD 9 installer put on a usb stick and to into the live cd/usb?

My mounts looks like this:

```
tank on / (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
tank/var on /var (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
tank/tmp on /tmp (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
tank/usr on /usr (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
```


----------

